# If I owned this car.....



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

...It would look like this.


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

This isn't your car, or do you mean the real thing? This is nice, especially the paint. What is that color called?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I like the exterior color, but that bright light blue interior is a bit off-putting.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

If I owned the real car,thats how I'd like it to look.The blue is a French blue and is darker than in the pixs.The color,if I remember correctly is Model Masters Graphite Metallic.


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

The paint on this is very nice, not just beautiful in color, but also in its' gloss. Did you clearcoat this?


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

No clearcoat,just the warm the can trick.


----------



## jour (Jul 30, 2010)

If I owned this car, I will change the paint. I want to change it into a light blue with the combination of red.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Buy one and paint it.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Friggin' sweet! 

I fantasize about the Bumble Bee version. Bright yellow with black stripes and ground effects. I think it's cool they do a production similar to it.


----------

